

Tell HN: Microsoft DreamSpark - free developer/designer tools for students - sachinag
https://www.dreamspark.com/Default.aspx

======
sachinag
I found this via [http://lifehacker.com/5658300/microsoft-expression-
encoder-m...](http://lifehacker.com/5658300/microsoft-expression-encoder-
makes-surprisingly-good-screencasts) to get a Windows-native screencast tool
(I have Screenflow on the Mac side, but a lot of Blueleaf customers are on the
Windows side, so I wanted to have a native tool).

If you're interested in Windows Phone, DreamSpark waives the $99 developer
license fee and gives you five free submissions.

Registration was pretty painless as long as you have a .edu and a Hotmail/Xbox
Live account e-mail address. Seems like a pretty decent deal.

